# auto reschedule requests



## mizsydney (Nov 12, 2010)

when you are programming something to record and TiVo tells you there is a conflict with an existing recording time, it would be SUPER if it offered you the chance to record the old program (and/or the newly requested program) at the same time, instead of having to find the program yourself (either in the listings or To Do List) and look at the episode list to resolve the recording conflict.


----------

